# please ID this huge bee looking bug!



## rb_in_va

I found this huge bee looking bug on my screen porch. What is it?


----------



## hanniedog

I believe it is a hornett. Sure would leave a welt with that stinger.


----------



## joesawer

Hornet, but not a huge one.


----------



## Adkpk

Cicada killing bee. They dive bomb cicadas, really awesome bug. They don't sting unless you really piss'em off.


----------



## rb_in_va

joesawer said:


> Hornet, but not a huge one.



Not huge? It was almost as big as my pinky!

Adrpk, what is the sting like?


----------



## Adkpk

I don't know but look at the size of the stinger. If you have a concrete driveway or know somebody who does look in the separations where they put that felt like stuff to keep it from cracking. I've seen these bees lining up the cicadas in those cracks one behind the other neatly as a pin. I wish I had a pic it's truly amazingly organized. So many they really start to stink.


----------



## rb_in_va

TreeCo said:


> http://www.diypcstore.com/pestpages/hornets-bees-wasp/cicadakiller.html
> 
> Females in general will not sting unless handled or stepped on, such as by barefooted children. Males will buzz people but cannot sting.
> CONTROL: These are beneficial insects by helping to control cicada populations. If they must be controlled, dusting the bare nesting area with an appropriately labeled pesticide is effective. Pyrethroids and some carbamates are particularly effective. After such treatment has reduced this summer’s adult population, usually within 2-3 days, each burrow should be dusted, aerosol treated, or flooded via a compressed-air sprayer with an appropriate residual to kill the underground developing wasps in order to reduce next year’s wasp population.



Good info thanks Dan! That one must have been a male because he was buzzing my son and I while we were putting together his trampoline. I swatted at him once and he flew far away up through the neighbors trees. And I will be careful that we don't go barefoot in the backyard anymore. Probably not a good idea with all the acorn shells anyway!


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok so; I thought it was going to bee the bee that I have seen in large groups on occasion that is three inch long and sometimes as fat as my thumb. The bee I am referring to looks like a huge yellow jacket with redish wings. Anyone see this bee and know what it is and does it sting? It reminds me of the cow killer ant we have supersized fury sob!


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok I checked it out it is the giant hornet or European that I am talkin bout!


----------



## mga

in china, they have a hornet that is over 2" long and extremely mean. they have a 3 inch wing span. a handful of them can wipe out any bee hive,.....which is what they do.

the sting from one of these is compared to a hot nail entering your body.

Asian Hornet, Vespa velutina


----------



## Stihl 041S

I hope thjat is photoshopped. But truth is always stranger than fiction.


----------



## mga

Stihl 041S said:


> I hope thjat is photoshopped. But truth is always stranger than fiction.



lol...supposedly they really are that big. i happen to catch a segment about them on the learning channel a while back. they showed them things in action wiping out complete bee hives. they are ruthless killers. and they showed what a sting looks like on a human. man, i'd probably crap my pants having one of those after me!!


----------



## Stihl 041S

We have one here in Pa, grey and double hornet size, a welt from one will sometimes split open, one to avoid.


----------



## rb_in_va

ropensaddle said:


> Ok so; I thought it was going to bee the bee that I have seen in large groups on occasion that is three inch long and sometimes as fat as my thumb. The bee I am referring to looks like a huge yellow jacket with redish wings. Anyone see this bee and know what it is and does it sting? It reminds me of the cow killer ant we have supersized fury sob!



ropen,
When this bee was in flight it looked just like you describe! Reddish wings and big as a finger (depending on the size of your finger of course!!.


----------



## ropensaddle

rb_in_va said:


> ropen,
> When this bee was in flight it looked just like you describe! Reddish wings and big as a finger (depending on the size of your finger of course!!.



I have seen the cicada killers but I was in Texas and saw the european
hornet or giant hornet I looked it up and it is like the Asian but have been
seen in Texas!


----------



## Erick

Rope, do you mean These.

These were eating ants and bees on our oak tree in the driveway.

My daughter took a sting to the stomach from one when she was two. Took it like a champ cried for about 3 minutes and it was all good. Man their tuff when their little.

These big ones hurt but I'd take a sting from one of them before I'd back the bush hog over another yellow jacket nest....... in low gear. :censored: :taped:


----------



## ropensaddle

Erick said:


> Rope, do you mean These.
> 
> These were eating ants and bees on our oak tree in the driveway.
> 
> My daughter took a sting to the stomach from one when she was two. Took it like a champ cried for about 3 minutes and it was all good. Man their tuff when their little.
> 
> These big ones hurt but I'd take a sting from one of them before I'd back the bush hog over another yellow jacket nest....... in low gear. :censored: :taped:


That sure looks like em souped up yellow jacket. I have been stung 
multiple times by yellow jackets they suck for sure but I hate getting
into a bumble bee nest they dmm near knock you down:Eye:


----------



## ray benson

Cicada Killer Wasp.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ant+hornet&start=220&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Stihl 041S

*Low gears, Paper Wasps amd Bumble Bees*

Erick. I was mowing up hill, with a double batwing in real high brush, and watching a row of trees on my right. Something caught my eye and I saw the first Paper Wasp nest built in a low bush, about 18 inches off the ground,
as it wnt under the mower, most of it anyway. DISENGAGE PTO,RAISE MOWER, SHIFT GEARS, FLOOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! All at once, nasty little buggers.................

Rope, helpingmy brother rebuild a barn, saw some Carpenter bees, swat them away and wade in. WRONG!!!!!!! Bumble Bees, lots of them, and it seems they can hit you on a kuckle or near a joint, or if they miss, where you can't see the stringer to dig it out. Damn they're good at their job.
Rob


----------



## 056 kid

Thoes big jokers are what we refer to as Bell Hornets.


----------

